# 3 new pullets



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I've always wanted a cemani since I got into chickens 3 years ago. I finally got one today. She is pet quality. As she has leakage in her wattles and a blue green sheen to her feathers. I also got a lavender orpinton pullet with yellow leakage and a cream crested legbar pullet... . I moved mork to the red coop with 3 hens and tonight I'll move a few more hens over. The bredas are moved into the larger coop, as I'm getting 7 more bredas tomorrow from my Breda breeder. So all the bredas plus some of the barnyard mix will be in the larger coop. The red coop can hold 12 comfortably so 8 more barnyard mix hens will move over tonight when it gets dark









































Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice!!!The lavenders are really growing up.Are you finished with the incubator this year?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful birds! Where did you get them. Locally?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 2 eggs in the incubator. Had 5 as a broody decided she was done. 3 were not fertile but the 2 are growing .

Yes, all 3 came from a friend of mine, she has 2 brooders on 18 eggs so she was downsizing to make room

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 2 lavender chicks are nor this one CQ. This is a new 2 month old pullet with alot of yellow leakage

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

